# where beeswax comes from



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thought you might like this one. I found it on the web. Kool uh? 


Sorry, did not know that such wonders of creation were the property of human. No offense was intended. Would gladly have given credit to the photographer if I knew who he/she was. I just thought as beekeepers it would be interesting. Never knew when I started keeping bees that I was becoming a politician! Second thought, NO THANKS! Way too many of them messing things up as it is.


BTW, I tried to remove photo but system won't let me. 



> That was posted earlier and the original artist got upset that his/her photo was being circulated around the internet without giving him credit.


Maybe they should have considered this BEFORE they put it on the WWW for everyone to see. Just a thought.


Beeman


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

That was posted earlier and the original artist got upset that his/her photo was being circulated around the internet without giving him credit.

*EDIT*

Matter of fact!!!! http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?274169-Photo-of-Wax-Glands

*EDIT* *EDIT*

Wait, this is the one I meant to post: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?273316-Where-does-beeswax-come-from


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)




----------

